# steelhead rod of choice



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My first Steelhead rod was a Custom Claybanks rod. 9 1/2 foot 8 weight Sage G-II. Still one of my most trusted rods. I have some IMX rods, which I truly love for bottom bouncing. There just isn't a more sensitive rod that I am aware of; and I can really whale on a fish with these super-light rods. 

I have a Silstar rod that I got on Ebay, to use for pier fishing. It is nothing special, but you can catch fish with it. I don't mind it getting knocked around on concrete, like I would with my IMXs. 

I have a 13 foot St Croix I got for float fishing. It fights fish really well, but I have to think almost any 13' rod would be similar. But it does fight fish REALLY well. Next major purchase will be the reel to use with this rod. 

I do have a 10' 7 weight IMX being built for spinning.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Voted St. Croix as I have 2 different rods I really like. But they actually tie my Marksport Steelhead Stalker rod I use tossin cleos, my favorite method for fishing steehead wading in the fall.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

For river fishing I use either a Loomis STR1201S-SK in GL2 or a STR1173S-SK in GL3. Once in a while I'll go with my Swan 11.5 noodle if conditions warrant. I trust that these 3 rods can handle 99.9% of any river conditions I have ever encountered.


----------

